# Upholstery Fabric



## bozzer

Does anyone know of a firm where I can buy fabric to match my Chausson Formoza upholstery? We need new covers for the cab seats. I'm confident my wife can make the new covers however we cannot source the fabric as yet. Contacted the suppliers of the van and they can supply new covers but at a price!!


----------



## randonneur

A lot of the fabrics that are used come from Belgium.

If you can put a photo of the fabric on the forum then one of the upholstery people in the UK might be able to match it, there are quite a number of them.


----------



## bozzer

Thanks. Photo of fabric attached


----------



## finyar

Hi there, 
Not sure you may already know this but the fabric is called Ambiance:Formoza
If you do manage to source some, could you post where as it is very handy infomration to know.

Regards
Finyar


----------



## bozzer

We've been told the Fabric was possibly supplied by Valmic. Have decided to use ours alittle longer then get a contrast.
Bozzer


----------



## gmberryman

I found loads of motorhome fabrics on ebay in the motorhome dept


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

This chap seems to specialise in fabrics for MH's, have a browse round his site.

Peter

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Motorhome-Cam...ervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item3ca8d6cfb8

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/fabri...idZ612924637QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14?_pgn=1


----------

